# Newbie: good digicam?



## seriuslyblack (Nov 28, 2006)

hi. i'm new to Digit Forum. i'm simply loving it. Thanks Digit!

Please help me buy a 5mp - 6mp digicam. my budget is 10k(+/- 1k). 
i'm not a professional and plan to use it mainly for  clicking  casual  pictures. i'm looking for one with good battery life and an LCD as big as possible for the said budget.

Has anyone heard of Casio EXILIM EX Z500? Please have a look at this site:**www.exilim.com/intl/ex_z500/ *and tell me if i can go for it. It is available for <11k. i hav read sum reviews and they hav been quite satisfactory. 
Thanks.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 28, 2006)

u can also chek out canon a540 thats a very good buy. 
visit this site www.dpreview.com  u can compare cameras side by side here.


----------



## seriuslyblack (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks. both cameras have good and bad user opinions as both have one or the other cons. wish u cud tell me which cons suits me best.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 29, 2006)

i wud suggest u go 4 canon, coz they are better in technology wise and more ppl prefer canon than any other brand.


----------

